

Ask HN: Is anyone using Gigwalk? - Mankhool

I'm in Vancouver, Canada so cannot use it. If you are using it, and even if you're not, I would like to hear your comments about it. Why? Because I had just started to generate Angel interest for the identical idea when it launched and now must adapt to the fact that there is already one player in the market.
======
iamscanner
I'm not using Gigwalk, but I'd like to offer some advice: the fact that
Gigwalk exists, and released before you did, and got investment capital
means...someone else has already done the hard work of proving to an investor
that there's maybe-hopefully a market, and that they think they can capitalize
on it.

This is a killer opportunity for you - jump on it!

~~~
Mankhool
I was thinking along those same lines - there is my beta, and in fact I was
referred to another angel group just today. Instead of feeling discouraged, I
feel great for all the reasons that you mentioned - $1.7 Million of investor
validation in the idea. Thanks!

~~~
iamscanner
No problem! I couldn't find it at the time, but I managed to dig up this link
for you too: <http://davidcancel.com/true-startup-competition/>

